# Chaser is a Poppa!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Chaser and his wife on their first baby boy born this week!

I hope he is a huntin' and fishin' fiend like his old man!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats Chaser!!!! 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations! What an awesome experience!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Totally cool Chaser! Congrats to mom and dad! And now the adventure begins!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats Mama Chaser and Dadda Chaser on the blessed arrival of Baby Chaser. You may not think this now but lil ones growup very fast. Enjoy every moment with the future hunt'n and fish'n buddy. You'll see how fast time flies now without a doubt. Again CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats Chaser. Dont worry, the lack of sleep is well worth it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:O||: Congrats.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It has been a tiring, but rewarding, and almost surreal past few days. Baby Devin was born on March 15, at 2:58pm, weighing in at a respectable 8lbs, 3oz. He was a bit too large for Mom's pelvis, so he had to come out via alternative methods. Both mom and baby are happy and healthy, and I couldn't feel more blessed. As we prepared for his arrival, and in the few hours following, I couldn't help but thank God that we are living in an era where modern medicine makes such things possible. Had this been 200, or even 100 years ago, I would have likely been faced with the heart-wrenching task of burying my sweet wife and baby because both of them would have likely died during labor. The thought of such a thing is horrible to even consider, but it put things in perspective for me, and I am indeed grateful to the doctors and nurses that took care of us. Perhaps even more amazing has been my wife's recovery. Although she went thru 18 hours of labor, and then the C-section, she was up walking around the very next morning. She's still sore, but you can't expect much more after such an ordeal. I love her to pieces. 

Having a child is an experience that I highly recommend! I have been on cloud 9 since the baby was born.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, man. Exciting news.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations. Now the fun begins, hang onto your hat and enjoy the ride! -/O\-


----------

